# He's making this crying sound?



## DaggerDart (Aug 30, 2013)

Hello readers, new owner here.

My male tiel is about 12 weeks old now, (was told it was male by the breeder because of his parents or something) and I've learned to know what his sounds and behaviour means.
But lately he's been doing this low-ish pitched chirp sound that almost sounds like their radio static voice when begging for food/attention? I've heard his begging sound before but this one is different and he does it in short chirps, mostly when He's out of the cage with me and he keeps his head down. His body stays in normal posture but he keeps dipping his head when he makes the noise? It resembles a crying/sobbing sound. Anyone know what that is?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

A video would definitely help us help you more. From that description I really have no idea.


----------



## DaggerDart (Aug 30, 2013)

roxy culver said:


> A video would definitely help us help you more. From that description I really have no idea.


I'll try and catch him when he's in the mood again. He's quiet and napping in his cage at the moment, I'll see if he'll co-operate with the camera


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

So he is not bobbing his head up and down at all? No signs of regressing? 

I wonder if he does is to try and get scratches? I have 2 females that put their head down and make a crying/sobbing noise when they want scratches, or if I stop giving them scratches. 

A bit hard to say, but it would be great if you could get a video, or even if you could find one similar.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Does it look like this? http://youtu.be/1jeMuDOdpxk


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It sounds to me like he's asking for head scritches. Putting the head down is a pretty clear sign, and different birds come up with different techniques to say "hey, pay attention to me, I want something".


----------

